# I hate e-bay so much!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I usually don't go on here just to rant about something but freakin' e-bay has got me pulling my hair out!

I tried to buy an item for my wife for Mother's Day (you know, a month and a half ago). When I went to pay for it I got a message that the seller didn't have a shipping rate for my address (which I've used on EB a hundred times) and to contact him. It would not let me make any payment or move forward in any way until this info was provided by the seller. I sent three e-mails, two trying to get a shipping rate and one trying to cancel the order and received zero response.

Now I'm getting emails about an unpaid item case and they're threatening to shut down my account. I just tried for half an hour to find a way to contact EB like they said to do in the emails and got nowhere. I did finally find a "call us" link but when I clicked it all I got was a dark screen. :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:

Freaking assholes.


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

I've had a lot of hassle with Ebay and I am doing so with a buyer at the minute. I find they are useless on customer service and never take any risks with their decisions, they will always take the easy option.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Can't you go into live chat? I have done this for altering account details..


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

BCluxor said:


> Can't you go into live chat? I have done this for altering account details..


I'll look into that, thanks!


----------



## ascedb0 (May 29, 2013)

This is there number...

*866-540-3229*

You have to use a passcode generated by the site when you click "call us"

My passcode for the next fifteen minutes is *8440905*

Im sure once you talk to someone they can pull up your account...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Sounds like it is the sellers fault and not ebay itself ...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Sounds like it is the sellers fault and not ebay itself ...


It is, I was just mad that I couldn't find a way to get a hold of them.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Man that sucks.. Some sellers can be ridiculous when it comes to Shipping/Payment.

SMS


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i was buying some bits and bobbles on ebay last week one or the items was $5.99 they wanted $13.99 for shipping are you f-ing kidding me


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

bigron said:


> i was buying some bits and bobbles on ebay last week one or the items was $5.99 they wanted $13.99 for shipping are you f-ing kidding me


 I live outside US. Since they started their Global Shipping program, this is almost a problem, because the shipping to me by this program of any item is 37 bux at least... Even for the smallest items... So I choose sellers who don't use this program.


----------

